# LiNEy Machine Thimble



## dwentz (Jan 22, 2009)

Liney does not offer this on the web site, but was selling the plans on e-bay with all the materials.
The plans are 2 sheets, and is a simple little engine to build. I did not follow the plans for the base.

Its an interesting little engine, it does not have valves as is common in most of the little steam engines.

The air/steam is injected in the end of the cylinder, and is exhausted by the very thin piston tipping over enough to allow the exhaust out. It is a very good runner.

I still have some work to do on it. I need to finish polishing, and cleaning everything up, and get the wobble out of the flywheel. I wanted to make sure it ran good before I cleaned it up the rest of the way.








[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ns9fZgLvzbo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ns9fZgLvzbo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


Dale


----------



## rake60 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice little engine Dale!
Do you have a picture of that piston?

Rick


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice little runner ya got there!

Those cad plated screws didn't come off of an aircraft did they?


----------



## mklotz (Jan 22, 2009)

> The air/steam is injected in the end of the cylinder, and is exhausted by the very thin piston tipping over enough to allow the exhaust out.



Color me stumped. I'd sure like to see a sketch of what's happening there.


----------



## dwentz (Jan 22, 2009)

The piston is a .375 diameter disk on the end of a 1/8 inch rod. The piston is only .020 thick with slightly chamfered corners. It is machined as 1 piece. The crank is not centered to the piston bore. As the air pushes the piston back out the crank moves the piston rod up which tips the thin piston, allowing the exhaust air to escape by the gap of the tipped piston. The flywheel carries the piston back up into the cylinder. The engine only runs in one direction, and is not self starting. 

When I take it apart to add a little bling to it I will take a photo of all the pieces.

It is the simplest engine that I have built. I found its function interesting in its simplicity.

Liney does not have any listed on ebay right now, I think the plans and the materials were about $25.00 or so.

Dale


----------



## galglg (Jan 22, 2009)

It is very good model!


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 22, 2009)

Drat, beat me to the table with this one :big: I've got the same kit from Liney via eBay. Been meaning to build it  Thanks for the incentive to get my hind $0.25's in gear and get machining !! I got their RV-1 model running last month !

Here's a coupla Thimble video's from YouTube 


[youtube=425,350]bPi8HAbHOi0[/youtube]

[youtube=425,350]cq3UzUyJBQ4[/youtube]​


----------



## ksouers (Jan 22, 2009)

Dale,
That's a cute little thing, ain't it?  :bow:

I'm surprised at how slow it runs. Cool!


Kevin


----------



## jack404 (Jan 22, 2009)

Dale  a lovely little engine !!

well done eh

looks to run very smoothly at most speeds

 :bow: :bow: :bow:

cheers

jack


----------

